# Best first offset smoke?



## SmokeyX (Jul 24, 2020)

I've been smoking everything from bacon to briskets to veggies for years, but I recently picked up my first offset smoker. I'd planned to fire it up this weekend and load in some pork spare ribs I found in a raid on the kitchen, but by foolishly announcing my plans I started a family smoke war: Wife wants brisket or ribs, daughter demands brisket or salmon and son wants smoked ribeyes or grilled burgers.

So, what say you, stick-burner experts? What's a reasonably forgiving first offset smoke for someone new to offsets but with years of experience smoking on other platforms? (Don't feel obliged to keep your recommendations confined to the ideas above!)


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 24, 2020)

Go with the ribs on the offset and throw some burgers on the grill just in case ;-)


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 24, 2020)

I would do a Boston butt, brisket flat, rack of ribs, couple sausage links and burgers for lunch. Might wanna add a few veggies for snacking also. Now let’s see some pics of the offset.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2020)

A butt or ribs are probably your best bet, cause any temp fluctuations really won’t affect them very much. It will just change the cook time. You will probably have some huge temp variations at first, but don’t sweat it. Let the smoker settle in at what it wants to & just keep feeding it. Any temp between 225 & 300 is fine. The biggest mistake I made when I got an offset was to build too big a fire & and you need to keep a good coal bed so the new splits ignite quickly. There is a learning curve, but in no time you will be very comfortable with your new toy!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 24, 2020)

Given the choices, I would go with the ribs.  Make sure to monitor your temp zones in your pit over the cook so your ribs get done evenly.

JC


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd go with the ribs, since that was everybody's choice.  That'll keep you all happy.
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2020)

Go with the ribs and throw in a side of chicken thighs.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2020)

I’d go with something nine of them picked to even the field lol. For sure as a first cook on an offset I would select pork butt for pulled pork. It doesn’t get any more forgiving and it’s gonna be delicious. If you have room throw on some burgers and brats or sausages towards the end of the cook to add those to your feast.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 25, 2020)

I am going to do ribs in mine.  Hopefully will arrive in about 3 weeks.


----------



## SmokeyX (Jul 27, 2020)

Except for an unexpected afternoon downpour that caught just enough of my firebox to cause a temporary fall in temperatures, Saturday's smoke went very well. I started with a boneless butt, then added some spare ribs about two hours later.

I started out by getting a good fire going using lump charcoal and apple wood, bringing temps up to about 315 before letting them settle back down to about 270-275 and feeding it the rest of the way with apple and the occasional hickory chunk. Over the course of the day, my fire ranged from 200 during the aforementioned shower up to the 315 starting temp. The vast majority of the time, I stayed between 250 and 270.

As was the case during my seasoning smokes, holding a temperature wasn't as difficult as I expected it to be, though it definitely took a bit more work once I added cool meat to the cooking chamber. I followed a 3-2-1 technique for the ribs. They came out very nice, though I think I over-rubbed them; they were a bit salty. I was concerned at first, as I was expecting more pull-back than I got, but they were done enough a simple twist released the bones from most of the meat. Also, my family has developed a taste for what realistically should be called over-cooked ribs. So, although they were basically fall-off-the-bone tender, I did hear a sentiment that one family member would've liked them a bit (my word) mushier. Late in the smoke, I added some bbq beans and corn-on-the-cob to the cook. Beans were great, but 45 minutes definitely wasn't long enough for the corn to absorb any real flavor. My fault for last-minute thinking.

I shredded the butt, mixing in some barbecue sauce and saving it for dinner on Sunday. Oh, and what a dinner it was! I wish I'd taken a picture of the smoke penetration, because it was deep and strong. The meat was tender, juicy and had a rich flavor.

Overall, I'm pleased. I'm thinking I may accede my wife's and daughter's request and do a brisket next!


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks good, really good.


----------

